# "Stay in Car"



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Tonight my UberEATS had "Stay in car" for every delivery. I asked my "eaters" if they put the instructions for me to stay in the car or not. Everyone said "No didn't, but the app said to go outside to get my food."

Anyone else see that?


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

I had one of those. Pretty awkward imo. 

Sure, maybe staying in the car saves some time. Nobody likes to get out and knock and wait. But if the pings aren't relentlessly coming at ya, it makes no difference whatsoever in the big scheme of things.


----------



## MicDee (May 16, 2017)

Maybe the whole fact that UE was considered a curbside delivery gig is finally catching on.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

It said "stay in car" but order was so big I had it all in the backseat, in an insulated bag on the floor. So I got out of the car, got into the backseat, rolled down one of the back windows and handed it to him like I was a taco truck. He didn't hand anything back.


----------

